
Pirate Bay Supporters Hack IFPI Site... - ALee
http://www.digitalmusicnews.com/stories/021909pirate
======
tjic
These stunts by immature children are not making me any more sympathetic to
the Pirate Bay folks.

~~~
jacquesm
But neither should they make you less sympathetic.

